# Carbon Fiber hood for 04 Spec V



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone know the differences between the 03-04 Spec V hoods? I found a vented CF hood at rushkits.com and they claim it fits all with no problems. I spoke to them and they say they sold at least 50. Good price too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

03 and 04 has different hoods...i am pretty sure one doesnt necessaily fit the other.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

)3-04 are very different.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

GTP is in the process of making one for the 04 and up Sentras. :thumbup:


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> GTP is in the process of making one for the 04 and up Sentras. :thumbup:


Manufacturer says this is a different one for 04. This would be the first vented hood I have seen that will fit. Check out this link. This thing is sweeeeeeet. Only $418. I ordered one.

http://www.rushkits.com/customer/product.php?productid=36263&cat=4138&page=1


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

CLSentra said:


> Manufacturer says this is a different one for 04. This would be the first vented hood I have seen that will fit. Check out this link. This thing is sweeeeeeet. Only $418. I ordered one.
> 
> http://www.rushkits.com/customer/product.php?productid=36263&cat=4138&page=1


Heh, it says 
Price: $ 1.00

Subtotal: $ 1.00 
Discount: $ 0.00 
Shipping: $ 65.00 
Tax: $ 0.00 
Order total: $ 66.00

Ill take it for a dollar! Is that hood for real? Im not sure if VIS has a vented for the 04, but how come this hasnt been brought to anyones attention before if Rush Kits has a vented hood out for the 04.

GTP is making an oem one or different styles too?


EDIT: Either they made a mistake, or they dont know what they are talking about. On their site it says

2002-2004 Sentra Vs Style 2002-2004 Sentra Evo Style

02-03 is VERY different from 04-05. It has different lights, bumper and obviously hoods. I dont think it fits the 04's.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

As a warning, be weary of CF. Not all CF is created equal. IIRC th G3s had SERIOUS fitment issues.


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Heh, it says
> Price: $ 1.00
> 
> Subtotal: $ 1.00
> ...



Right it does show 02-04. They indicate this is to show that they have one for all years. It is not a VIS hood but a replica. Rushkits is local to where I live so they have someone who will install. If it doesnt fit it is returnable.

PS.. You have to select the make/model to see the full price.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

If you change the lights and front bumper the 03 hood will fit...haha...it sucks having the 04...the fenders are the same though. I'm still waiting for an 04 aftermarket bumper


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that's a kick ass hood.. Now what happened to these for the b14?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Now that's a kick ass hood.. Now what happened to these for the b14?


VIS makes them, they are the INVADOR hood. I orderd one for mine but it came cracked.


----------

